# Asian Fusion style cut



## Wulfin (May 3, 2019)

So, my groomer sent me down the rabbit hole that is Asian fusion style grooming. So we’ve decided to try it out on Denver for some fun!

Today we took first steps with clipping his face, chin, and under his ears. We need to grow out his legs and ears, then work a bit more on the over all shape, but it’s a start!!


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

With an adorable face like that any hair style looks great.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Never heard of Asian Fusion grooming but he looks charming!


----------



## JaJa (Jun 28, 2020)

Wulfin said:


> So, my groomer sent me down the rabbit hole that is Asian fusion style grooming. So we’ve decided to try it out on Denver for some fun!
> 
> Today we took first steps with clipping his face, chin, and under his ears. We need to grow out his legs and ears, then work a bit more on the over all shape, but it’s a start!!
> View attachment 175361


That is just too cute Wulfin! I've thought about the Asian fusion style thing since Ed is Japanese. I'm starting to get a little bored so I need something new to obsess over. This is usually about the time the kids run and hide from Mom 😆 I love the background you used for Denver, great photo!


----------



## Wulfin (May 3, 2019)

Heres an updated few pictures of Denver. He’s looking insanely cute. And he is SO EASY to groom. I seriously love it


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

He does look adorable! What I always wonder is how these cuts look as they start to grow out. Will you keep us updated with how you like it, and if you think it holds it’s cute shape?


----------



## Wulfin (May 3, 2019)

For sure. We aren’t planning on growing him out for a while but I’m sure it would be an interesting process. This time my groomer put layers into his face and muzzle to round the shape out more (Asian fusion is all about round shapes). He also has a cowlick right above his nose that drives us all crazy. His ears still need to grow out though.


----------



## Mando's Mommy (Dec 8, 2020)

Wulfin said:


> View attachment 175977
> 
> Heres an updated few pictures of Denver. He’s looking insanely cute. And he is SO EASY to groom. I seriously love it


Denver looks adorable! ❤


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Wulfin said:


> For sure. We aren’t planning on growing him out for a while but I’m sure it would be an interesting process. This time my groomer put layers into his face and muzzle to round the shape out more (Asian fusion is all about round shapes). He also has a cowlick right above his nose that drives us all crazy. His ears still need to grow out though.


I didn't mean TOTALLY growing him out... I meant even just "between cuts" sort of grow-out...


----------



## Wulfin (May 3, 2019)

krandall said:


> I didn't mean TOTALLY growing him out... I meant even just "between cuts" sort of grow-out...


He goes every 3 weeks, so he doesn’t get a lot of “between cuts” time, but I’ll snap a pic before he goes back in . I will eventually drop down to every 6 weeks, but not quite yet


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

krandall said:


> I didn't mean TOTALLY growing him out... I meant even just "between cuts" sort of grow-out...


This is what I wondered too. Mia’s hair grows at all different rates and I am finding that the puppy cut was more work than her now long hair. I was constantly trimming it up. I wonder too if this Asian style works on dogs with very fine silky hair. It seems that the finer hair would lay more flat. It is adorable though but I do not think it would work for Mia’s fine silky hair.


----------

